# Interest Rates



## mary (12 Nov 2003)

Interest Rates was put last week in the UK and they have forcasted that the rates are going to be on the up from now on. This time next year the rates are expected to be 5%+. Does this mean that the EU bank will be putting their rates up accordingly?


----------



## Skinflint (12 Nov 2003)

*.*

We're in the realms of speculation here but Trichet did announce yesterday (?) that no more rate cuts are expected in the coming months from the ECB.


----------

